# Nette Spritztour auf dem Motorrad x20 HQ



## beachkini (5 Nov. 2010)




----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2010)

Motorradfahren ohne Lederkombi ist schon das Dümmste was man machen kann


----------



## krawutz (6 Nov. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Motorradfahren ohne Lederkombi ist schon das Dümmste was man machen kann



Aber es ist praktischer, weil schneller.
Warum gefällt mir der Begriff "Spritztour" so ?


----------



## congo64 (14 Jan. 2011)

nette Idee - aber vier Räder sind vier Räder.....


----------

